# ISO Jacques Pepin trifle recipe



## BlueCat (Dec 19, 2005)

On one of his shows on PBS recently, I saw him make a trifle that included strawberries and Walker's shortbread cookies.  It may be the Fast Food My Way program.  Does anyone have the book (maybe the recipe is in there) or remember the strawberry trifle he made?  It looked very simple, but good.  I'd like to make it for a holiday dessert.

Thanks.

BC


----------



## mudbug (Dec 19, 2005)

I only have the book with him and Julia and his celebrations book.  Did you try the PBS website?


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello, BlueCat. I would think that Walker's shortbread would be a bit stodgy at the bottom of a trifle - over here we use sponge fingers or madeira cake as the base!

If you do a search on this site (see top of the page) for trifle or tipsy laird (the Scots equivalent) I've posted a couple of recipes - perhaps you could adapt them from what you remember about the TV recipe?


----------



## BlueCat (Dec 20, 2005)

I love Walker's cookies so I thought it sounded delightful.  I thought he also added a bit of brandy to the sauce, but that could have been my thought when I saw the show.  Here is what I found in looking further on the web last night:

*Strawberry-Shortbread Panachee Recipe #122259 *

This recipe is from Jacques Pepin's Fast Food My Way. It's such a simple but elegant (and tasty) dessert, and requires no cooking. He says that panachee is a mixture of two or more ingredients with different colors, flavors, or shapes. This recipe is very flexible. You can substitute similar ingredients as noted. The berry puree can be made a few hours ahead of time, and the assembly, which only takes a few minutes, can be done just before serving.   4 Servings
 
2 1/2 ​cups ripe *strawberries*, hulled (or other fresh berries) 
1/4 ​cup *strawberry jam* (or raspberry or currant jam) 
4 ​*shortbread cookies* (or other cookies like almond cookies) 
2/3 ​cup *creme fraiche*, divided (or sour cream, or quark) 
4 ​sprigs *fresh mint* (or basil) 


Cut off the bottom and top of each berry, ending up with about 1 1/4 cups of tops and bottoms. Slice the centers of the berries and set aside.* *
Process the tops and bottoms of the berries with the jam, in a small food processor, until pureed. Mix the sliced berry centers into the puree. Cover with plastic wrap, and refrigerate until ready to serve.* *
When ready to serve, coarsely crush the cookies in a plastic zip type bag. Divide the crumbs amoung four glass bowls or goblets. Spoon about 1/2 of the berry mixture over the crumbs in each bowl/goblet. Stir the creme fraiche well and spoon about 1/3 cup of it (in total) on top of the berries. Then add the remaining berry mixture to each bowl/goblet. Garnish with a dollop of the remaining creme fraiche and a sprig of fresh mint.* *


----------



## mish (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Blue.

I know this isn't the recipe you're looking for, but it has Grand Marnier and lemon pound cake. Perhaps you could compare it to the recipe you recall, and make some adjustments to your taste. See what you think.

http://www.wchstv.com/gmarecipes/strawberrytrifle.shtml


----------



## BlueCat (Dec 20, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> Hi Blue.
> 
> I know this isn't the recipe you're looking for, but it has Grand Marnier and lemon pound cake. Perhaps you could compare it to the recipe you recall, and make some adjustments to your taste. See what you think.
> 
> http://www.wchstv.com/gmarecipes/strawberrytrifle.shtml


 
Well, that really looks wonderful too!  Thanks Mish.

BC


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 21, 2005)

We don't get any of Jacques Pepin's TV series here - we did get one on cable channels a very long time ago - so I can't comment on his recipe!

I suppose if you soak the shortbread in wine or fruit juice, it might make it less stodgy - but shortbread fingers are usually about 3/4 of an inch thick...  so it'll probably take quite a bit of booze for them to soak up and become soft


----------

